# emerge --oneshot: wann und wozu?

## Lasker

Sicher eine blöde Frage (obwohl es die ja angeblich nicht geben soll):

Ich sehe öfters z.B. bei den security updates, aber auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten

ein "emerge --onshot". Leider werde ich aus der knappen Erklärung in man emerge

auch nicht schlau. So wie ich das verstehe, würde demnach ein zukünftiges update

des entsprechenden Paketes nach emerge --world unterdrückt. Ich denke aber,

dass ich das falsch verstanden habe, denn welchen Sinn sollte das machen?

Googlen oder hier im Forum nach "oneshot" suchen macht natürlich überhaupt keinen

Sinn, da der Begriff viel zu häufig auftritt. Es gibt doch bestimmt irgendwo eine etwas

ausführlichere Beschreibung von "oneshot", oder?

----------

## psyqil

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstehe, würde demnach ein zukünftiges update
> 
> des entsprechenden Paketes nach emerge --world unterdrückt. Ich denke aber,
> 
> dass ich das falsch verstanden habe, denn welchen Sinn sollte das machen?

 Naja, gibt ja so Leute, denen ein "emerge world" reicht...  :Very Happy: 

Wenn Dein Programm foo Library bar in Version 0.3 braucht und Du bar aus irgendeinem Grund neu backen mußt, macht's ja keinen Sinn, das bei jedem Update wieder zu tun, wenn foo eh keine neuen Funktionen daraus benutzt. Natürlich macht es doch Sinn, wenn alte Fehler gefixt werden, aber dafür nehmen wir ja auch emerge -Duvat world. Anderer Fall: foo steigt von bar auf bar2 um, dann möchte man bar ja auch nicht im worldfile haben.

Noch Fragen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lasker

Könntest du mir das mal an einem aktuellen Fall erklären, z.B. mozilla-firefox-1.0.1

Welchen Sinn macht das hier?

----------

## sirro

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Könntest du mir das mal an einem aktuellen Fall erklären, z.B. mozilla-firefox-1.0.1
> 
> Welchen Sinn macht das hier?

 

Es macht den Sinn, dass es wenn es eine Abhaengigkeit ist (und damit nicht im Worldfile stehen sollte) nicht ins worldfile eingetragen wird. Damit kann z.B. ein emerge depclean das Paket als ueberfluessig erkennen wenn das "Vaterpaket" deinstalliert wurde.

Wuerdest du bei einem Update einfach nur emerge mozilla-firefox oder so machen, dann kommt es ins Worldfile und damit asl explizit erwuenschte Software betrachtet.

Darum nutze ich immer --oneshot (bzw. die Kurzform -1) bei allen Updates. Siehe auch [1]

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-199457.html

----------

## Lasker

Ah, verstehe jetzt, danke!  :Cool: 

----------

